# SCS 10 (Beta right now)



## ishboo (Jul 17, 2008)

For those of you that are familiar with Sound Cue System and those of you who aren't but are in need of a solid projection software, keep an eye out for SCS 10. Currently in beta the upgrade will offer many new features including projection which can be video or images. I've been beta testing it for a couple weeks now and it work flawlessly. I can't wait for the next season so I can give it the maiden voyage in my theatre.


----------



## Herr_Sprecker (Jul 18, 2008)

Is there a place that users of SCS can download the beta patch? Do we need to write the programmer for that? I'd be most interested in trying that out myself.


----------



## ishboo (Jul 19, 2008)

I think he sent out an email to a couple users asking them if they wanted to beta test it and how they could help. He has the downloads in a secret section of the forum that he gives you access to if you shoot him an e-mail he'd probably be glad to oblige. It isn't a patch it installs seperate of SCS 9 (at least for now) I have both on my computers. It should be completed soon. He has released 5 or 6 betas so far.


----------



## ishboo (Jul 24, 2008)

I just got a message from the developer, the first general release should be out within the week.


----------

